# December 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Saber!*

Saber (14 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tress (13 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

spaceyJC (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

iSheree (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

pfenty (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Pippin (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Heartbettas (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

obiordi (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

starlight910 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Ilovebettasbk11 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FishWhisperer (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## ShermanTheBetta (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## ShermanTheBetta (Jan 28, 2015)

my betta Sherman going under his thermometer in his old tank that I only had for 3 days (until I got a bigger one 2.5 instead of .5)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi ShermanTheBetta. This is the thread to announce the winners of the monthly photo contest.

This is a better place to post pictures of Sherman.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/betta-photos-15136/


----------



## ShermanTheBetta (Jan 28, 2015)

**

Thank you


----------

